# MalwareBytes and superantispyware?



## MoveWeight (Aug 12, 2008)

What is your opinion on these 2 programs. i was on another forum and they said these 2 are the best. i have been using spybot and ad-aware for years but they are trying to convince me these 2 programs are far better. :4-dontkno


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

you use vista, so i don't know what difference that makes, but i use all four. any boxes in the system configuration i have unchecked and scan in safe mode.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Both are good and have their uses, as do Spybot and AdAware. There's no one application that will catch everything, so it's best to have a selection of apps available.

Have a look here for more info

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html


----------



## MoveWeight (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks


----------

